# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: تفاوت های رشته آی تی و مهندسی نرم افزار

## Abolfazl.programmer

سلام
چه تفاوت هایی بین رشته مهندسی نرم افزار و رشته آی تی وجود داره؟
به برنامه نویسی و الکترونیک علاقه دارم و اونطوری که شنیدم رشته آی تی کمی هم به مباحث رشته برق مربوط میشه.در ضمن وضعیت شغلی کدوم الان تو ایران بهتره؟
ممنون

----------


## f_talebi

استاد ما میگه رشته های آی تی رو برا شغل های مدیریتی بیشتر انتخاب میکنن . همچنین گفت که نرم افزار تو ایران بهتره.
فکر میکنم نرم افزار بیشتر برنامه نویسی داشته باشه تا آی تی.
ولی در کل شما تخصص داشته باشی برای خودت میتونی کار جور کنی.

----------


## Abolfazl.programmer

خیلی ممنون
رشته نرم افزار بیشتر چه مباحثی رو شامل میشه؟

----------


## f_talebi

من خودم کارشناسی نرم افزارم. درمورد خیلی از مباحث ما درسایی رو داریم. مهندسی اینترنت؛شبکه؛برنامه نویسی شی گرا؛ ایجاد صفحات وب؛معماری کامپیوتر؛برنامه سازی سیستم؛سیستم عامل؛هوش مصنوعی و...
بنظرم نرم افزار توش همه چی هست و کلی تره. البته اینا نظر منه.

----------


## taha007

رشته ی ای تی و نرم اکثر درسهاشون یکی هست ولی شبکه و وب رو در ای تی بیشتر بهش میپردازن.

----------


## mi_oliv17

من ارشد نرم‌افزار میخونم در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی!
در مقطع کارشناسی باید بگم که همچین رشته‌ای در مهندسی در دانشگاه‌های آمریکا وجود نداره بلکه جز رشته‌های دانشکده‌های مدیریت بحساب میاد.
رشته نرم‌افزار هم در ایران واقعا مهندسی نرم‌افزار نیست بلکه بیشتر علوم کامپیوتره هر چند کاشی بعض هیچی!
رشته آیتی اساسا در مقطع ارشد با توجه به گرایشش باز هم مدیریتی هست تا مهندسی!
رشته نرم‌افزار در مقطع ارشد هم بعضی از دانشگاه ها سعی کردن که مهندسی تدریس کنند مثل شریف، شهید بهشتی و تهران!

----------


## fakhravari

به نظر من it نبايد جز نرم افزار باشه .
نرم افزار از اسمش پيداست 
متاسفانه دسته بندي خوبي اگه كرده باشن خوب نتونستن پيادش كنن چون خيلي فرق است بين نوع نگرش به اين 2 رشته

----------

